# Upgrading my Salsa Timberjack



## snow snakes (Sep 13, 2021)

So I'm currently rocking a 2021 Salsa Timberjack GX with the 27.5" wheels, which is an absolute joy on most of the trail center riding around here. It's just about bone stock right now, with the exception of a oneup bar and replaced grips. I've been using it as my quiver of one all year with great results, but I'm picking up another bike with the express purpose of fast riding on the less groomed trails in the area. As such, I'm hoping to tweak the Timberjack to be as capable as possible on flowier/jump trails for rides in the 1-3 hour length. And yes, I realize the irony of using a hardtail for slower downhill oriented riding and a full-sus as my XC bike, but I really want to lean into the dirt jumper DNA that makes this bike so fun.

Thoughts so far include going for the 150mm air spring in the stock fork vs the 130mm it came with and swapping the chain stays to the shorter length for more agility in the air, but I'd love any other ideas for tweaks from the hardtail community here


----------

